# Anyone ever have a rude therapist?



## athousandyears (Dec 29, 2013)

I stopped going to therapy a month ago because my therapist was becoming extremely rude. I used to go to her when I was very little to overcome my fears of the dark and I remember her being very good, so I came back to her. I started going to her in September and I noticed what she did the first day I walked in. Everytime I would speak she would pull out her phone and look at it or she would interrupt me and ask me if I'd want a chocolate. She would frequently get up front her seat and go into the room next door and take a phone call. It made me feel like I didn't matter at all so I stopped going to her. Are all therapists like this?? Am I ovrreacting?? Why does nobody care what I have to say.. INCLUDING THERAPISTS FOR CHRISTS SAKE.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe she has SA..lol

That's very strange behavior, unless its some tactic she's using.. 
Or maybe she is just a very bad therapist with adults..
Find someone new, its not normal..


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah that would bother me too and want me to stop seeing her. You need a therapist that won't treat you like that. Hopefully you'll find therapist soon. Wish you the best!


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Nope, just an incompetent one.

That behavior is completely ridiculous though. No-brainer decision to drop her.


----------



## GodIsLove (Oct 7, 2012)

oh my goodness!!!!! WE HAVE SO MUCH TO TALK ABOUT!!!!! My first therapist was so weird and rude......please know that not all therapists are like this. I kept trying therapist after therapist until I found the right one for me!!! So, don't give up looking for a REAL therapist! And I highly recommend that you report her, you are paying her to help you and she is not doing her job correctly. She should be fired. So anyway, I could go on, but I sent you a friend request and I hope that we can message each other because we are similar in a lot of ways and I think we could help each other out.
Remember you responded to my post "I want to be more involved!!" and you're like....ohmigosh....we are like sisters. Lol. Same thoughts going through my head.
Anyway, some therapists should not be one.....because of situations very much like yours......But know that YOU are not the problem. Start looking for someone else...and if that person doesn't work out, try again. I am on my SIXTH therapist. And she is very helpful and I thank God that I did not give up on trying to find the right one for me!

Wish you all the best!  Good luck!!! lol!


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

My therapist wont eat or take a phone call without telling me before hand unless it is very important she'll let me know but this normally right before the session start. When your therapist did was outstandingly rude.


----------



## s1819 (Dec 29, 2013)

i think i had one who's kinda of "thinks he know it all"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to have this meat head therapist that thought I called him gay when I didn't and he called me a little a**hole and told me to get the hell out of his office.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I used to have this meat head therapist that thought I called him gay when I didn't and he called me a little a**hole and told me to get the hell out of his office.


Lol wtf? What'd you say after that?


----------



## LucyClaire (Oct 30, 2013)

I have had rude therapists and it is not worth the time or effort. If she isn't interested then find someone that is, because this one will do nothing to help you. She is unprofessional too.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes my last doc was rude as all heck.
She sounds odd. She might be leaving the room to see if you act odd when she leaves. I don't know if they all do it but there's usually cameras in the rooms and waiting areas to observe your behavior from a monitor in another room


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

how many sessions do you give a therapist before determining they aren't a good fit for you?


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

I have heard of therapists asking hard and seemingly rude question, but you know, in the end it was for the greater good. But i don't think a therapist is supposed to be acting rude like that. try new one, she doesn't seem normal. Or you could ask her why she behaved like that?


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

athousandyears said:


> Are all therapists like this??


Nope



GodIsLove said:


> please know that not all therapists are like this. I kept trying therapist after therapist until I found the right one for me!!! So, don't give up looking for a REAL therapist!


:yes



RelinquishedHell said:


> I used to have this meat head therapist that thought I called him gay when I didn't and he called me a little a**hole and told me to get the hell out of his office.


----------



## Atrocity Exhibition (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, I went to a counselor who was a social worker for a year, she was extremely rude but I kept going because 1) I am often accused of being "a quitter" by family and I didn't want them to be able to say I didn't try 2) I thought maybe I was just being too sensitive because I have often been told that as well and 3) I had the mindset that "it has to get worse before it gets better" and that she was just giving me "tough love" so I should endure the slights in the interest of "toughening up".

Some of the rude things she did and said:

-I put down on my paperwork that I had an eating disorder as a teenager but had recovered, in regards to this she looked me up and down and sneered "But I can see you got over that."

-She would sometimes sit silently for the entire hour and just let me talk while she stared blankly at me and occasionally did this quick little frown.

-The last few sessions she would wait until 15-20 minutes into my scheduled time to come out and get me (her office was down a hallway behind a door that had a red STOP sign on it so I couldn't just go down the hall and knock on her office door) but she did not do this because she had a client's appt run over, she apparently was just avoiding me.

-She often would seem to be trying to lead me to say that I wanted to kill myself. I would feel desperately crazy at the end of these sessions because I felt like I was getting nowhere and that I was just reinforcing my unpleasant feelings and outlook and I told her I didn't want to die, I just didn't want to go through life as myself. But she pushed and I eventually took the bait (not trying to blame her for this or anything but I was really confused and she was the professional and she never took any steps to calm me down, she would just stare dispassionately at me while I would cry hysterically) and she had me locked up for a night.

-On that note, I googled her name recently and found an article she wrote stating that people in prison get the best mental health care and if those poor, put upon families of mentally ill people could more easily have their "mentally ill" relatives locked up, that would be so helpful. After reading this, I decided she was a fascist.

-I suggested to her that I thought maybe I had OCD and she just pursed her lips and said "NO", same response when I suggested maybe it was ADD or I was some kind of autistic.

-Not really abusive, but just weird: she often wore her socks upside down. She wore mary jane type shoes and I could see the heel part of her socks sticking out of the front of her shoes. I never mentioned it, thinking it would be rude, but looking back I wonder if she was doing that for some kind of reason or if she was just absent minded.

Possibly someone reading this might think I am truly some kind of nut but thinking of myself as a nut just depresses me and the whole experience of therapy made me feel crazier than ever and really affected how I relate to people and the world. This experience was a few years ago now and I am just starting to feel like I'm getting over it. At least I didn't pay any money for this, but I do feel like I paid dearly with my mental well-being and there is no fricking way I will EVER go to another therapist again.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My first therapist was the worst. She had a very b-tchy and sarcastic attitude. I swear that she would start falling asleep during our sessions. She was my first one, so my SA was super bad and I had trouble talking, so she kinda just drifted off. She was very full of herself and thought she understood me completely despite only seeing her a few times. When I asked if I could see a different therapist, she yelled at me to get out of her office. I had burst into tears because I couldn't handle confrontation. I remember my mom went marching back inside after I came out in tears, lol, but the therapist refused to come out when my mom demanded to talk to her. 

The last therapist I saw wasn't intentionally rude, but he always forgot everything about me. I could only see him once a month because he cost 275 dollars a session (in cash, he didn't accept insurance). He kept saying I should come once a week (I couldn't, can you imagine the cost!). But he never wrote anything down and therefore couldn't remember anything about my life. I swear he even forgot my name once. 

It definitely can be hard to find a good therapist..


----------



## LoneCat (Jul 18, 2013)

I've had several! I finally found one I like, but she hasn't helped me too much so far. I have had therapists though that just didn't get me and said I was "too damn shy and isolated and needed to get out in the real world". Needless to say I stopped seeing her after two weeks


----------



## jeremias (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a psychiatrist that wasn't exactly rude but it was very clear he didn't give a damn about me. He would often start our session 10 minutes late and rarely said anything relevant. He contradicted himself about the medication more than once and his standard reply to almost everything was "yeah, treating social anxiety takes a long time". Not to mention that he was sarcastic in our last two meetings.

Another user asked how long it takes to realise you're dealing with a bad professional, for me it took 2 sessions to become suspicious of him, and a few more to make me feel like a walking ATM.


----------

